# Rescue centres



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

What makes a rescue centre?

Does a good rescue centre take in injured , mis-treated and unwanted animals/reptile then get them back to perfect health and rehome them or take in the above and keep them?

I appreciate occasionally you would get an animal that you have a particular interest in and would like to hold on to them but to hold on to everything .............. is that wrong?

I'm not looking to start a argument , its just recent events have raised this subject in my mind


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

if you could look after all of then then it's fine to keep them all IMO

if you can't though, they must be re-homed.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

rachy said:


> What makes a rescue centre?
> 
> Does a good rescue centre take in injured , mis-treated and unwanted animals/reptile then get them back to perfect health and rehome them or take in the above and keep them?
> 
> ...


a good rescue centre takes in whatever needs a home regardless of inconvenience or disruption it may cause in your life. ie prepare to dissapoint your OH when you cancel dinner at a fancy restaurant to instead drive 50 miles to pick up a dumped iggy or turtle. as for perfect health.... you do your best. what IS considered perfect health? ie a snake with serious burns will never totally heal so its not 'perfect' but providing the vet says its ok, and its feeding then thats as good as you can do.

Also with regards to keeping stuff you rescue...... its a grey area really. it is frowned upon as a lot of fake rescues turn up for a few freebies. i suppose if you kept a large percentage of the rescues you would probably be seen in this light. personally over the years i have kept only 3 rescues. i have had some in that i would have loved to keep but i personally feel it defeats the object of the game.

hope this helps?


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

I reckon one of the pre-requisites of a rescue is to know what it is you are rescuing and how to care for it before picking it up.

The amount of times you see "I have rescued this, what is it ? and how do I look after it ?" posts is downright scary.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Also be prepared for immense frustration. its not unusual to be called out to rescue 'a lizard i found' only to drive 2 hours for a bloody newt. :lol2:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Ive had dealing with both types, i think both do a good job, i know someone who has what i call a rescue centre where she keeps all her animals(no matter what they are) and others that re-home, i think both have an important part to play

we used to take on 3legged beardies, or aggressive boas for instance, and they stayed with us, other people re-home the re-homable to vetted homes

I think both play an important role:no1:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Whats brought all this on rach? wanna pm me? everything ok? not seen you in a while.


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

im fine hun ty , i will pm you


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

We offer a "rescue" service in that we don't turn anything down, but I'm not an actual rescue, I'll look after anything in whatever condition and rehome it but I often rehome to other rescues who have more space/time... I get a lot of rescues because people dump animals at the shop or because if they're looking for someone to get rid of animals too they turn to the shop adverts in the yellow pages, as rescues don't tend to have a lot of money to advertise. I don't actually have the time or a huge amount of space but I'll turn my life upside down to help an animal that is in need. 

If someone gave my shop something that I wanted for my collection I wouldn't have much qualms about taking it home and keeping it - but I would never sell an animal for a large profit, just charge a rehoming fee of equivalent to the vet check, or something that will just keep the freebie hoarders away. If I know someone genuine I often waive the rehoming fee as long as I actually know they have the space/time/setups.

I don't like people who call themselves rescues in all the classified ads and then ASK for reptiles, usually preferring the ones that aren't actually sick/injured/aggressive/mistreated/large. A genuine rescue will put their details and information up so they're available if needed, but they sure as hell won't be begging for freebies - they have enough work to do. A genuine rescue hopes that one day they won't be needed anymore and just keeps on praying that the donations and their finances hold up against the torrent of bills. The people asking for reptiles want to keep getting animals, and don't worry about the bills, because they don't take on sick animals that need a lot of vet treatment, and anyway, they can always sell something they got for free to make a bit of cash.


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

I think your post sums it up perfectly Athraven , Thanks

Btw im not thinking about starting a rescue , i don't have enough hours in the day as it is!!


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Athravan said:


> I don't like people who call themselves rescues in all the classified ads and then ASK for reptiles, usually preferring the ones that aren't actually sick/injured/aggressive/mistreated/large. A genuine rescue will put their details and information up so they're available if needed, but they sure as hell won't be begging for freebies - they have enough work to do. A genuine rescue hopes that one day they won't be needed anymore and just keeps on praying that the donations and their finances hold up against the torrent of bills. The people asking for reptiles want to keep getting animals, and don't worry about the bills, because they don't take on sick animals that need a lot of vet treatment, and anyway, they can always sell something they got for free to make a bit of cash.



Great post !:no1::no1:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Athravan said:


> We offer a "rescue" service in that we don't turn anything down, but I'm not an actual rescue, I'll look after anything in whatever condition and rehome it but I often rehome to other rescues who have more space/time... I get a lot of rescues because people dump animals at the shop or because if they're looking for someone to get rid of animals too they turn to the shop adverts in the yellow pages, as rescues don't tend to have a lot of money to advertise. I don't actually have the time or a huge amount of space but I'll turn my life upside down to help an animal that is in need.
> 
> If someone gave my shop something that I wanted for my collection I wouldn't have much qualms about taking it home and keeping it - but I would never sell an animal for a large profit, just charge a rehoming fee of equivalent to the vet check, or something that will just keep the freebie hoarders away. If I know someone genuine I often waive the rehoming fee as long as I actually know they have the space/time/setups.
> 
> I don't like people who call themselves rescues in all the classified ads and then ASK for reptiles, usually preferring the ones that aren't actually sick/injured/aggressive/mistreated/large. A genuine rescue will put their details and information up so they're available if needed, but they sure as hell won't be begging for freebies - they have enough work to do. A genuine rescue hopes that one day they won't be needed anymore and just keeps on praying that the donations and their finances hold up against the torrent of bills. The people asking for reptiles want to keep getting animals, and don't worry about the bills, because they don't take on sick animals that need a lot of vet treatment, and anyway, they can always sell something they got for free to make a bit of cash.


 
:no1:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Setting up a rescue service is one of the most demanding services you can offer the public. It puts a severe strain on your personal life with your partner and can be upsetting for the kids, should you have a 'bad' rescue. The financial strain is enormous, and often a good business head is required.

Once you set up you are then faced with a huge amount of people who really do wish that your a genuine rescue but give you a hard time, in the mean time just to make sure. The strain of all this really is just one of the many tests you will face.

During the early days of setting up people will befriend you and offer advice. Often you have to make sure that this is not bad advice. Always follow your heart is my philosophy.

Being prepare to face almost anything is a useful tool, as often you will be facing heart breaking scenes that your mind will not be able to comprehend. You will feel that the human race is nothing more than the lowest of the low sometimes.

You will need rules and your own guidelines and this will include knowing basic law where animals are concerned. Your local council or DEFRA should be able to help there or a very good Herp Vet. Don't be afraid to ask questions. Your not expected to know everything, but staying on the right side of the law is important for your rescue!

Always try to read up on any animal your expecting to get in and be fully prepared before hand. It is a must to seek several sources of information as often they will contradict one another. If in doubt ask your vet or another knowledgable source. Again your not expected to know everything but showing a willingness to learn will open many doors.

Finally once you have set your guidlines/rules and your own personal morals regarding your rescue and animal welfare, I hope that one day your not faced with the decission to have to decide between them like I have been today (morals of a rescuer or friendship). Remember why you started this work, your heart is in it, follow your true feelings as the animals cannot speak out for them selves. Stand strong and be proud you are doing the right thing! We are not rescuers for medals and glory, we are rescuers to help the animals that are true to our hearts.

Personally I take in sick or unwanted reptiles and where possible I will rehome to ensure i can continue rescuing others that may need help.


----------

